# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Taldom

## SapphireEyes

*Has anyone heard of this town? Thats where I am from...*

----------


## PAY

> *Has anyone heard of this town? Thats where I am from...*

 I haven't been there, but I know that it is near to Moscow. And i know that writer Saltykov-Shedrin was born in Taldom  :: 
There is not much an information about this town: http://taldom-site.narod.ru/index.html

----------


## SapphireEyes

> Originally Posted by SapphireEyes  *Has anyone heard of this town? Thats where I am from...*   I haven't been there, but I know that it is near to Moscow. And i know that writer Saltykov-Shedrin was born in Taldom 
> There is not much an information about this town: http://taldom-site.narod.ru/index.html

 yeah definitely its a very small town, I liked it though, although I was in an orphanage most of my life

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Tladom isn't that far from Dmitrov, maybe JB has been there lately?

----------


## SapphireEyes

> Tladom isn't that far from Dmitrov, maybe JB has been there lately?

 Not sure, I am going to Moscow in December, but not to Taldom, so anybody have any ideas of what I can do while I am there?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, looking on Google Earth, it doesn't seem too far away from Moscow, a  short train ride should get you there. How long are you staying in Moscow? Obviously, you need to see the Red Square (without Lenin statues, but with the Lenine mummy) and the Tetryakov Gallery!

----------


## SapphireEyes

> Well, looking on Google Earth, it doesn't seem too far away from Moscow, a  short train ride should get you there. How long are you staying in Moscow? Obviously, you need to see the Red Square (without Lenin statues, but with the Lenine mummy) and the Tetryakov Gallery!

 I am going to be in Moscow dec 8-12, I am so excited, I havent been there in a looooong time. I am going to the Pushkin Cafe, and the Red Square, and probly some museums, and churches.

----------


## JB

Taldom is north of Dmitrov. I haven't been there but by my map it looks to be about 1-2 hour north of my city. Dmitrov is almost 2 hours north of Moscow by train so Taldom would be quite a long trip by train from Moscow.

----------


## SapphireEyes

> Taldom is north of Dmitrov. I haven't been there but by my map it looks to be about 1-2 hour north of my city. Dmitrov is almost 2 hours north of Moscow by train so Taldom would be quite a long trip by train from Moscow.

 Its about a 3 hour car ride, I have gone there by car before and it usually takes about 3 hours for me

----------


## rockergal_al

IM FROM THERE!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You are from Taldom?   ::

----------


## MikeM

> Taldom is north of Dmitrov. I haven't been there but by my map it looks to be about 1-2 hour north of my city. Dmitrov is almost 2 hours north of Moscow by train so Taldom would be quite a long trip by train from Moscow.

 From the site mentioned above:
Город расположен в 110 км к Северу от Москвы. С Москвой талдом связан Дмитровским шоссе, а также железной дорогой Савеловского направления. Время в пути по железной дороге до Савеловского вокзала 120 минут.

----------

